# Konturen eines Fotos



## mille (10. März 2005)

Hallo

Also was ich suche, weiss ich selbst kaum zu benennen, da ich normalerweise nichts mit grafik am hut hab, daher weiss ich auch nicht nach was ich suchen soll. Aber vielleicht könnt ihr mir ja helfen 

Ich habe ein Foto (von mir auf nem Sessel) und möchte das quasi nachzeichnen  lassen. Allerdings soll die Nachzeichnung nur aus einer Farbe sein und das Nachgezeichnete soll nur aus dünnen strichen bestehen. Ich will also die relevanten Konturen (oder wie ich das bennenn soll?) im Foto nachzeichnen (lassen).
Im endeffekt soll quasi eine Art Bleistiftzeichnung rauskommen.

Mh, ihc hoffe ihr versteht nach was ich suche und koennt mir ggf gleich noch sagen wie ich das mit PS mache 

Gruß
pornex


----------



## McAce (10. März 2005)

ja ich glaube ich weiß was du meinst.

Kopiere die Ebene 
Sättigung reduzieren diese Ebene noch mal kopieren und invertieren.
Den Füllmethode der invertierten Ebene auf Farbig abwedeln stellen
und mit dem Gaußschen Weichzeichner weichzeichnen. Da mußt du
mal sehen welchen Wert du am besten nimmst.
Jetzt kannst du die beiden Ebenen zusammfügen und dann
mußt du halt mal sehen entweder mit der Hintergrundebene und einer
geeigneten Füllmethode verrechnen oder du machst wie hier beschrieben
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials194135.html
eine Illustration deiner Hintergrundebene und legst die Bleistiftzeichnung drüber.


----------



## mille (10. März 2005)

Also ich werd das mal ausprobiern. 
DAs tut, was du verlinkt hast, könnte hinhauen. Es ist zwar nicht exakt das, was ich suche, kommt dem aber schon sehr nahe

Bei fragen zu dem Thema melde ich mich, da ich nich tso ver versierte Photoshop`ler bin *G*


----------

